# New soap porn!!!!



## FSowers (Sep 13, 2008)

This is just some of the CP I have been working on the last month.
Hope everyone is doing well.


Fresh Orange







Lime Leaf & Lily





White Tea & Ginger






Oakmoss





Ginger Appletini






Green Irish Tweed






Lavender


----------



## kwahlne (Sep 13, 2008)

Wow!  Gorgeous colors!  What do you use?


----------



## pepperi27 (Sep 14, 2008)

Omg what beautiful soapies!!


----------



## digit (Sep 14, 2008)

Bright beautiful colors!!! Love it!   

Digit


----------



## reallyrita (Sep 14, 2008)

*New soap porn*

These soaps are an inspiration to me....they are so so beautiful....I must learn how to use colors. Which ones do you use?


----------



## IanT (Sep 14, 2008)

very beautiful soaps! great job!


----------



## FSowers (Sep 14, 2008)

Thank you all for the nice comments.

I use Gel Tone colors from BCN and some Mica's.

I like bright colors!


----------



## Tabitha (Sep 14, 2008)

Mmmmmmmmmmm, they are pretty & bright!


----------



## dagmar88 (Sep 16, 2008)

oooh, i love your white tea & ginger and irish tweed!


----------



## Deda (Sep 16, 2008)

Im so loving that Lavender.  I'm partial to purple today.


----------



## Woodi (Sep 16, 2008)

Great soapies! I have never seen a purple so purple as that. Good job!


----------



## mandolyn (Sep 17, 2008)

Ooooooooooooooooooooooo, aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhh! Pretty!!


----------



## Black soap n candle lady (Sep 25, 2008)

You know you rock! That Green Irish is on it!


----------



## luvmy3cats (Sep 29, 2008)

Where do you get these Gel Tone colors?


----------



## spotts71 (Oct 1, 2008)

FSowers said:
			
		

> Thank you all for the nice comments.
> 
> I use Gel Tone colors from BCN and some Mica's.
> 
> I like bright colors!




might be dumb question-- what is BCN?


----------



## FSowers (Oct 4, 2008)

spotts71 said:
			
		

> FSowers said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bitter Creek North... They are a candle and soap supply company.

And no question is a dumb question.


----------



## kallista (Oct 13, 2008)

Great colours
great scents too
just beautiful


----------

